# Leveling zoysia



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Earlier this year I inquired about leveling a Bermuda lawn. I thought I might need to do it because the lawn was so soft. I would walk across it and leave indentions in not the grass but the soil itself. I did apply sand, and it helped a lot. I'm not leaving near as many tracks in the lawn as I used to. I still think it needs to be leveled again next spring.

More recently I've realized that I probably have Zoysia Instead of Bermuda. Are there any significant differences and leveling zoysia compared to Bermuda? Is Zoysia as tough and resilient as Bermuda?


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

I tried doing it with my zoysia and it worked to a degree. The problem with zoysia is that it grows and recovers so much slower than Bermuda. So if you have some pretty low spots, it's going to take many more leveling treatments than if you had a Bermuda lawn


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Gregau33 said:


> I tried doing it with my zoysia and it worked to a degree. The problem with zoysia is that it grows and recovers so much slower than Bermuda. So if you have some pretty low spots, it's going to take many more leveling treatments than if you had a Bermuda lawn


+1. And do it when the Zoysia is growing. I'd do some milorganite AND regular fertilizer, then put sand on top and water the crap out of it.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

yes sir it is a slow process on the Zoysia. keep hitting it with the water and even do it by hand in the slow areas.

i got lucky and got a 3.5" rain just after I leveled my lawn. it sure helped out a lot.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

it's harder due to the shoot density in general, to see the details of the ground and working the sand into the grass. there are so many varieties, not all are the same but in general, slower growth/repair rates.

if your lawn is shaded, the shoot density won't be as high and probably no harder than bermuda. most shaded lawns grow slower, as it gets less sun after all.


----------



## monkeygrass (Jul 30, 2017)

Here is Zorro zoysia on March 24th versus June 10th (78 days):


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

monkeygrass said:


> Here is Zorro zoysia on March 24th versus June 10th (78 days):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Here's my lawn this morning. See those holes? The close up shows that they are filling in. Could/should I hand sprinkle some sand in those now, or wait till next spring?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Darrell said:


> Here's my lawn this morning. See those holes? The close up shows that they are filling in. Could/should I hand sprinkle some sand in those now, or wait till next spring?


Now's a great time


----------

